# Post some pics and beamshots of your spotlights. :D



## lasercrazy (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's some pics of my spotlights. 
The line up.



The line up turned on.



Top view.



Starting from the left: Costco HID,15MCP HID mod, 10MCP HID mod, Zeray 75watt Barn Burner, Amondotech Illuminator



Same as above but -2 exposure.




Post yours.


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 23, 2007)

I really like your oranges setup :laughing:


----------



## jtice (Feb 23, 2007)

So far, I have an X990, NELCO, THOR, 3152, and HavisSheild.
I like them all, the Havis is the best built, and the 3152 is great for the money.

Here is the X990 vs. the stock THOR.










Here we are having a bit of fun in the caves with the X990.













And another just for fun.





~John


----------



## kingoftf (Feb 23, 2007)

Microfire K500R





Daylight





Night





*switch*





Zoom







All around 60 meter--->190 ft

We have a lot of caves here but they are to dangerous:

http://rawstory.com/news/2006/Six_tourists_confirmed_killed_in_Te_02112007.html


----------



## Unbreakable (Feb 23, 2007)

jtice said:


> So far, I have an X990, NELCO, THOR, 3152, and HavisSheild.
> I like them all, the Havis is the best built, and the 3152 is great for the money.
> 
> Here is the X990 vs. the stock THOR.
> ...


 
That X990 Kicks Arse.... I found one made by ACRO... is this the same light... will it do what yours is doing in these pics... If so I'm sold on this light.


----------



## jtice (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, far as I know, the ACRO branded one is the same light.

Nothing beats the 3152 for bang for buck,
but if you have the cash, the X990 is a bit more versatile and smaller.
Havis seems to be the toughest, but I mainly say that for its rubber outer shell.
Its also fairly water tight.

~John


----------



## Strauss (Feb 24, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE my X990! It beats all my other lights in output and throw by a LOOOOONNNGG shot :naughty: 

Stepping into the 35W HID area puts you on a whole other level


----------



## Unbreakable (Feb 24, 2007)

jtice said:


> Yes, far as I know, the ACRO branded one is the same light.
> 
> Nothing beats the 3152 for bang for buck,
> but if you have the cash, the X990 is a bit more versatile and smaller.
> ...


 
If money is not a consideration (As I have enough to get either) Which is the one to get... the X990 or the 3152. Assume they cost the same... which performs better... What's the runtime, lumen or CP, range, durability, waterproof comparisons like? The 3152 looks nice and the price is good too but I'm looking for the better of the two right now. 

Thanks


----------



## jtice (Feb 24, 2007)

The X990 is a bit more versatile, with its tilting head, which also makes it easier to carry.
It also has an adjustable focus.
Throw, I dont know if I have had them side by side outside, I think they might be about the same.
Runtime on the X990 is about 60 minutes, and I think the 3152 is the same.
X990 is a bit lighter, seeing how the 3152 has a large 12V SLA battery.
Build quality on the X990 seems a bit better, feels like better plastic.
Neither are water proof though, but both should handle some rain.

The X990s lighter weight, and smaller size puts it ahead of the 3152.
Its alot more money to pay for those features, so its not as much bang for the buck,
but it is the better unit.

Though, if this is your first 35W HID, I dont see you being disappointed in the 3152 either.

~John


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry, couldn't resist. :green:




Pic lifted from cqbdude from a Bay Area get-together.

Larry


----------



## Sway (Feb 24, 2007)

Larry,

Is that your EDC model 

:bow:

Later
Kelly


----------



## Strauss (Feb 24, 2007)

WOOOOOAAAAHHHHHH!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: 


Within the next couple days, I will get outside and take a few shots of my lights that like to throw a bit  I have to put my new Mini-HID to the test. I just want to see it against my other high power incan lights, I know the X990 will destroy it, but it must be included in the test :naughty: 

I will post up a few pics in this thread once I take them.


----------



## frogs3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dear Unbreakable,

I commented on your first post: you are fortunate to have found a good price on the X990, and spelunking was one of its first real applications. As you saw in this thread, there is more power to be had, for lots more $$, but until you get to the tank light (tvodrd's picture), it's mostly for fun.

Check out the beamshots in the archives of the CPF to see how much more power it takes to have a small visual difference when excellent photographs are compared side-by-side. 

You will be amazed at how wide and far the X990 goes and IMHO I feel it is well constructed.

-HAK


----------



## NAW (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice shots guys.  

Maybe later on tonight I'll try to get some shots of some of my lights up.


----------



## NAW (Feb 24, 2007)

To be honest with you guys, I'm a rather to lazy to be to taking beamshots. So I'll just post some of my older shots.





Rayzorlite at 32W Vs AE 24W





Rayzorlite at 50W Vs AE 24W





This is basically my avatar.  





I don'y have any beamshots of these lights vs the Thor brothers but I can give you an idea on how they compare.

The AE has no-where near the throw of the Thor10 or Thor 15.

The Rayzor at 50W has slightly less throw than the Thor10 (probably wouldn't notice it unless you were doing a side by side comparison) and can't compare to the Thor15 in throw.

Now lets see some more beamshots from you guys.


----------



## NAW (Feb 25, 2007)

B.T.W lasercrazy,

were those shots of the lights on the wall from the same distance for each light? Its surprising to see the 35W costco HID and AI Illuminator look so dim compared to the BB. I figure they would get beaten but not be totally stomped over.


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 25, 2007)

NAW said:


> B.T.W lasercrazy,
> 
> were those shots of the lights on the wall from the same distance for each light? Its surprising to see the 35W costco HID and AI Illuminator look so dim compared to the BB. I figure they would get beaten but not be totally stomped over.


 Yes, all the lights were about 15' away from the wall. The costco still throws the farthest of them all, but you cant tell from the pic. I was using an old camera that doesn't take good pictures anyway. The BB still basicly stomps any 35W HID available and it should since it's 75W.


----------



## ddaadd (Feb 25, 2007)

Two Costco 35w HID side by side, apx 40ft, interesting the differerence in color temp in the corona.....







SuperNova 50w xenon short-arc (Maxabeam clone) at 75ft....






Costco 35w HID at 75ft..........








Super Nova 50w short-arc at 250yds....






Costco 35w HID at 250yds.........









Costco and Super Nova both at 250yds.......
These two spotlights are different as nite and day....:huh2:

To the right I seem to have captured an approach to MCI airport......
I am very aware I am near one of the lesser used approach lanes there, and carefully scan the skies beforehand, but still, there it is.....






Reserved for AN/VSS-3a.........
Apx late March...... hehehehe......:naughty:


----------



## mdocod (Feb 27, 2007)

link to more picts next to picts...



http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/mdocod/four%20on%20the%20thor/









http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/mdocod/thor%20vs%20amondo/





http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/mdocod/pea%20soup/











http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/mdocod/ultralight/


----------



## Sway (Mar 7, 2007)

Left to Right

100W Halogen SL240 Blitz, Havis-Shields 35W HID, 35/50W HID SL240 Blitz Mod.






Just a few Blitz hanging out, taking it easy.





100W Halogen Blitz, 350 Yards on a Utility Pole.






50W HID Blitz Mod doing it's thing at 1/2 mile :devil:





My Mail Box at 50 Yards, 50W HID Blitz.









Me :nana:





Later
Kelly


----------



## Elton (Mar 7, 2007)

mdocod said:


>


----------



## beam_me_up (Mar 7, 2007)

mdocod said:


> link to more picts next to picts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa....i hope you had a fire extinguisher handy...that thing looks HOT !


----------

